# John Deere 250 skidloader auxiliary hydraulic fittings



## rjfinke (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a jd 250 skidloader and would like to use the auxiliary hydraulic fittings/couplers to operate a regular hydraulic cylinder, is this possible? I would thi k so, but what type of fitting is it. Is it a regularjdhydralic fitting for like jd tractors and equipment or is it some other type like pioneer or something unique. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

